# GUATEMALA CITY | QUO | 19 fl | 17 fl | App



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*QUO*


*Design: ShoArq*






















































^^ The building on the right. The one on the left is *XPO1*.

Location:







​


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Studio Cero










QUOgt


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Work has started!



CityChicken said:


> Ya iniciaron los trabajos, ayer ya estaban abriendo los agujeros para colocar las láminas para cercar


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*QUOgt*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

enlace


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Yesterday:



CityChicken said:


> Ya sin los árboles en esa entrada:


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

This is almost the same angle:

















[/CENTER]
Publinews.gt


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

More:



C_F said:


> *Ifig*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

From last week:



CityChicken said:


>


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

kay:



CityChicken said:


>


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Up - QUO
Down - *Granat*









*SUR Desarrollos*​


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

More progress!



CityChicken said:


>


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Yesterday:



CityChicken said:


>


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*quo_gt*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*QUO_gt*









*QUO_gt*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*QUO_gt*









*QUO_gt*









*QUO_gt*[


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*
SUR DESARROLLOS*

*
SUR DESARROLLOS*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

From last week: pilling is underway!

















[/CENTER]
*Sur Desarrollos*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*QUO_gt*









*QUO_gt*










*QUO_gt*










*QUO_gt*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*QUOgt*


*QUOgt*


*QUOgt*


*QUOgt*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Today:



d1e9o11 said:


> Grúas de Quo:


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Today:



Ifig said:


> de hoy


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Yesterday 



Ifig said:


> de hoy


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

pro_fotografia_omarcinho


pro_fotografia_omarcinho


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Officially at street level!



CityChicken said:


> Ya a nivel de calle, para que se empiecen a separar las torres


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Street Level! 


CityChicken said:


>


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Looking good 



Ifig said:


>


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Yesterday:



GTsky said:


> impresiona estar en ese lugar.
> 
> quo by GTsky, en Flickr
> 
> quo by GTsky, en Flickr


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

New:



CityChicken said:


>


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Xpo1_zona 4*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Yesterday



GTsky said:


> actualizando
> 
> quo by GTsky, en Flickr


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Yesterday: 



CityChicken said:


>


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Fuente*









*Fuente*









*Fuente*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Ifig said:


> excelentes imagenes por VIKATOR
> 
> 
> aunque no lo crean este estaba en la página 3.
> ...


quo by GTsky, en Flickr


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

ChapinUrbano said:


>


*
Carlos Berganza*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

[/CENTER]

*debate.com.mx*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*QUOgt*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Jose Corado* - _joseculinary_


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

Osval said:


> *Quogt*


Gracias a Osval! kay:


----------

